# New RN!



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Mighty had a great Wednesday at the Golden National.. we started the morning earning his CCA and finished with his RN!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations - what a great day you both had.

Mighty looks awesome with his ribbons


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats again, Michelle<:

Was the rally judging as tough as the regular obedience judging? I saw some videos (Anney's!) that caught me by surprise as far as what I saw on the video and what the scores were!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Titan1 said:


> Mighty had a great Wednesday at the Golden National.. we started the morning earning his CCA and finished with his RN!


Congratulations! He is adorable as well as accomplished!

(By the way, your posting really was educational to me. It got me to look up both, "CCA" which I now know stands for "Certificate of Conformation" and, "RN", which I now know stands for "Rally Novice". I even saw a bit of a video on YouTube of a training course for Goldens aspiring to become Rally Novices!)

NewfieMom


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations, well done! I haven't seen a 'grown up' photo of that cute puppy and am so impressed with what a looker he is. Very handsome  I honestly can't believe he is two years old now… how did that happen???? Thanks for the update, it's fun to see what's going on.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! What a great picture too!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

CONGRATS!! Can't think of a better place to finish a title!!!:dblthumb2
(Although I really can't think of a bad place to finish one. )


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeah Michelle and Mighty!!!!!! What fun. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yay! Great job!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Congratulations. What a fine looking youngster he is. We might try rally after/during our agility competitions. Love the ribbons.


----------



## MacGregor Tennessee (Apr 7, 2012)

OMG, I wish MacGregor was obedient enough to do this stuff.I think it would be so much fun. Congrats!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Here is his run.... Megora you guess what my score was...lol
VID00045 - YouTube


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent job, Mighty and Michelle!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Michelle - it's looked terribly awesome right up to the point where you guys knocked the sign over LOL. He has grown up so much!  

What were the 3 points off?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The same judge who judged novice also judged rally


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Megora said:


> Michelle - it's looked terribly awesome right up to the point where you guys knocked the sign over LOL. He has grown up so much!
> 
> What were the 3 points off?


??? ? Not sure and don't really care at this point.. he got the title and did a wonderful job for me! I was very proud of him..and the sign was after we crossed the finish line and partied a little too soon..lol :wavey:


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Congratulations Titan!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Titan1 said:


> ??? ? Not sure and don't really care at this point.. he got the title and did a wonderful job for me! I was very proud of him..and the sign was after we crossed the finish line and partied a little too soon..lol :wavey:


I was not seeing anything (at least in rally terms), that's why I asked. He looks great. 

I'll bet your heart was pounding when the sign knocked over!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> Here is his run.... Megora you guess what my score was...lol
> VID00045 - YouTube


Congratulations . . . that was beautiful. I see great things in the future for Mighty. I've been admiring your smooth even heeling pace both here and with Titan in the Team video.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!! Mighty sure has grown up and looks quite handsome wearing those beautiful ribbons.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Congrats Mighty and Michelle!!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Just read the thread congratulations to you both


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats!!! What a gorgeous picture that is!!! You should have signed that boy up for the WC as well!!!!!!


----------

